# run down of codes



## 480sparky (Feb 1, 2009)

Grab a copy of the 1990, 1993, 1996, 1999, 2002, 2005, 2008 and 2011 NEC, the UL White Book, OSHA 1926, some of Tom Henry's & Mike Holts books, an Uglys, some Handbooks, subscribe to Electrical Contractor & EC&M magazines, spend 4 years in apprenticeship school, study for & pass the JW test, then wait the required two years before taking the Masters Electricians test, and strap on a tool belt for 18 years and go out and be productive in order to keep your job...... and............. you'll figure it out.

Electricity is just that simple!


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 1, 2009)

Hoof Hearted said:


> when I spoke of codes, I was referring to codes of ethics. why would you not dedicate a circuit for your DW? Anything else just seems on the wrong side of stupid.


Is it ethical to waste your customer's money?


----------



## Speedy Petey (Sep 30, 2003)

Hoof Hearted said:


> when I spoke of codes, I was referring to codes of ethics.


Gee, when I think of codes I think of the NEC and the NYS Resi code. 




Hoof Hearted said:


> why would you not dedicate a circuit for your DW? Anything else just seems on the wrong side of stupid.


Wow, thanks for calling me wrong *and* stupid in the same sentence. :sad:
I'm kind of sad now. I think I should go lay down. 

If it specifically requires a dedicated circuit it gets one. THAT was my point about there not being a clear answer to every question. Sometimes it comes in different ways and from different places.


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 1, 2009)

So what's so special about a DW that it should have it's own circuit? Why not the fridge? Microwave? How about putting the disposal on it's own circuit? Why not put a dedicated circuit to each kitchen plug, 'just in case'?

Would you run two circuits to the laundry.... one for the washer and one for the dryer?

The point is, you're suffering from_ Ya Midas_ disease. Ya Midas well put this on it's own circuit... Ya Midas well wire this a certain way.... Ya Midas well install this or that.

Ya Midas well put on a copper roof... they last longer. Ya Midas well install italian marble floors... they're easier to clean. Ya Midas use 24k gold-plated fixtures in the bathroom... gold doesn't tarnish.

Next thing you know, you've turned an affordable, comfortable and legal $250,000 house into a $2.6mil boondoggle.


----------



## JohnR (Jul 1, 2010)

KennMacMoragh said:


> Things I see a lot of DIY electricians do is make the wires stick way too far out, which is against code.


If you please, give a code example for that statement. I am not able to find that particular example in the NEC. 
Thank you.


----------



## KennMacMoragh (Sep 16, 2008)

JohnR said:


> If you please, give a code example for that statement. I am not able to find that particular example in the NEC.
> Thank you.


No, I think I was wrong, it's got to be at least three inches. But I see some people make them stick out about 8 inches, then they have to jamb them in so tight that they are prone to coming loose.


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 1, 2009)

KennMacMoragh said:


> ......... it's got to be at least three inches...........



Again, an incorrect interpretation.

No wonder everyone thinks electrical is easy........ it's _always_ easy when you don't bother to read & understand the codes.


----------



## KennMacMoragh (Sep 16, 2008)

480sparky said:


> Again, an incorrect interpretation.
> 
> No wonder everyone thinks electrical is easy........ it's _always_ easy when you don't bother to read & understand the codes.


I read it dude


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 1, 2009)

KennMacMoragh said:


> I read it dude


And what did it say?


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

This thread's going nowhere productive, guys.


----------

